# Koi hat Warze? Knoten? Hilfe



## Ganni (13. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

heute habe ich beim Blick in den Teich eine komische Entdeckung gemacht. Einer meiner Koi´s scheint eine Warze zu bekommen. Es ist in etwa Stecknadelkopf groß und steht 3mm raus. Das ist definitiv neu. Was könnte das sein?? Was sollte ich tun??

Das Verhalten ist durchweg normal und fröhlich.

Der Kollege ist 45cm groß und ich mache mir gedanken nun vorm Winter noch einen kranken Fisch zu haben 

Sollte ich ihn umziehen lassen?? Wenn ja müsste ich mir schnell ne Innenhalterung besorgen.
Ich hoffe hier hat wer eine Idee.

Gruß 

Ganni


----------



## Dodi (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi hat Warze? Knoten? Hilfe*

Hallo Ganni,

ohne Foto können wir nicht viel sagen.

Wo genau befindet sich diese "Warze"?
Es könnte aufgrund der jetzt schon relativ geringen Wassertemperatur eine Karpfenpocke sein. Das wäre nicht besonders gefährlich und ist sowieso nicht behandelbar.
Bemühe mal die Suchfunktion nach Karpfenpocken, da wirst Du einiges finden und kannst evtl. mal vergleichen, ob es so etwas bei Deinem Koi sein könnte.


----------



## Ganni (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi hat Warze? Knoten? Hilfe*

So ich habe mal versucht es zu fotografieren.  

Wie gesagt die Größe ist ca wie ein Stecknadelkopf und steht 3mm hervor.

Gruss Ganni


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi hat Warze? Knoten? Hilfe*

Sieht wirklich aus wie eine Karpfenpocke


----------



## herbi (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi hat Warze? Knoten? Hilfe*

Servus,...



> wie eine Karpfenpocke



 ich denke das diese doch eher weislich hervor scheinen,....!?

Dieses "Ding" ist aber etwas rosa...?

Hast du ein anderes Foto??? (Näher?)


----------

